# 18 inch Tomy



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

*18 inch Tomy: a review of sorts*

Howdy all! 

Just thought I may give a little mini review of the 18 inch radius Tomy curves. Just got 8 of em yesterday from Jay's. (who got em up here to Canada in less than a week... :thumbsup: to Jay's Race Place!)

I bought 8 as well as the corresponding 15 inchers, so I put together an oval and started to play. I'll tell ya, they make for a really fast track. Great sliding for Magna/X Tractions and Tjets. But with the Gpluses and Tycos I almost didn't need to back off at all. Not 100 percent decided on my layout yet. I'm still testing.

What I like about them most is the quality of the work. As most of you know already, they're aftermarket and not made by Tomy. The workmanship seems much better than stock Tomy. The grade of plastic seems better, and probably less inclined towards warping. There's 4 proper screwholes rather than the standard 2. The rails are consistent with each other, which is real nice and very UNlike most of the Tomy I own. And the locking tabs actually lock the track into place. (note, because the tabs really lock, a bit more care must be taken when pulling them apart again.)

Because they're a limited production, (as far as I know) they're expensive compared to stock track. I blew my slot budget for the rest of 2004, (which at the end of Nov is not so bad) but these curves are, I think, a pretty good buy.

Hey, maybe I'm just making noise, but in case anyone's considering getting some of these, they're NICE! :hat: 

Trev


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That is good to hear!
I have seen these but I havn't tried them..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Maybe I should start to think about expanding to a six lane setup.  

Good news! Thanks Shadowracer. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Maybe I should start to think about expanding to a six lane setup.


Yeah, I realized that I have enough track to do a six lane oval now. I put it together and it looks good, but I went back to the four. 

a) I'm just using stock terminal tracks, so I'd need to wire up my own terminal track for the middle one, and B) I don't see ever having enough guys to warrant having six lanes anyway.  

So I'll stick with four...more room for scenery. :hat: 

Trev


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I plan on buying enough of those for an oval myself. That's after we're moved into the new home. I'm glad you shared that info with us. I've seen them and glad someone has produced them. Thanks.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> I plan on buying enough of those for an oval myself. That's after we're moved into the new home. I'm glad you shared that info with us. I've seen them and glad someone has produced them. Thanks.


Yeah! I think I'm gonna stay with the oval too. I've got 9 1/2 feet long to play with and its pretty fun. Had my brother in law over last nite and we messed around with Tjets and XTraction cars on it and had a blast. Discovered that you pretty much won't deslot in the corners...the part you gotta be careful about is looping them once you hit the straight patch. So coming out of the turns in a pack can get kinda freaky.  (the XTractions were a hoot...they seem to be made for this. They're fast becoming my fave slot cars.)

I gotta say though, the oval's not much to write home about if you're using magnet cars like Tycos and GPlusers. On the other hand, I've heard of one oval group that takes one of the traction magnets out of their 440x2 NASCARS and they seem to have a lot of fun.

Trev


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

We're hoping they get done with the new home soon. They have to hook the water up, and get the septic system in yet and it sould be done. We have a 52' X 28' basement and part of it is reserved for a 4' X 16' Tomy 4 lane oval. I'd like to change the 12" and 15" radius curves to 15" and 18" radius curves. I'll need to get a power source like the one we're running at the hobby store. I'm done with batteries. Too much maintenance. Sundance has a 4' X 16' Max Track oval. Better downforce with the 440X2s and Tomy cars but they still fly off in the turns. Those 18" radius curves will be an interesting change. I wouldn't mind if they came out with a 21" radius curve.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> From what I've heard the 21" Tomy curves are a potential future release from the same people who brought us the Tomy 18" turns.


Bring em on! At this rate you'll soon be able to have a _regular_ oval that's 5 feet wide. :tongue:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I have to share the basement. The woman of the house needs some of it. I'd like to get a roadcourse in there someday. An oval can get boring at times. But the nice thing about an oval is, it's easier to set up cars for racing. Strangers won't have to go to alot of trouble setting up cars to run.


----------



## gibroni (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd like to see some long straights. 30", 45", and 60".


----------



## gibroni (Mar 24, 2006)

21" would be the ticket giving a nice fit for a 4' platform.


----------

